# 04 rancher ESP problems!



## Slingshot85 (Dec 27, 2011)

I've got a 04 Honda rancher 400 4x4. It's stuck in high gear. I just put a new battery in it because someone told me that's how they fixed theirs. It's flashing ESP on the screen. It flashes six times. Any one know what's the problem?


----------



## DrewDennis (Dec 27, 2011)

Check this thread I found on another board..

http://forums.atvconnection.com/honda/191494-04-rancher-esp-problems-2.html

and

http://forums.atvconnection.com/honda/293149-2004-rancher-es-code-6-ecu-relay-circuit-fault.html


----------



## duckbill (Dec 27, 2011)

If it only flashes 6 times, you've got a bad ECU.  If it flashes 6 times...delays...then flashes another code (like 4 more) it might be something different.
The 6 code is called ECU FAIL-SAFE CIRCUIT.
Get a meter and check all of your connections for voltage and continuity.  If everything checks out you might have to shell out for the new ECU .

You can download a free manual on pdf for your machine here:
http://www.hondaatvforums.net/forum...10914-service-manual-downloads-all-years.html

If you need help, contact a member named "helmut".  He's very helpful.


----------

